# What gear do I need for Auto Accelerate, Decelerate and Reverse (for Point-to-Point)



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm going to create a point-to-point 6-car HO train that goes along the side of the beam shown in the photo. 

Question:
What controlling gear (and special track gear, if needed) do I need to make it auto reverse so that it goes back and forth, continuously? The requirement is that it MUST accelerate from it's resting position (as opposed to immediate top speed... like on/off). And it also MUST decelerate as it nears it's resting position. I don't like abrupt starting and stopping.

This will be my first train set. I'm an engineer type. I know a bit about electricity, soldering, and woodworking.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I forget the name, but there are resistance devices that reduces 
an 'isolated track section' voltage over a set period of time, thus slowing the
train to a stop. At that point a similar but inverse device is DPDT switched
over to begin the slow increase in voltage thus the train slowly
starts out in reverse. One of these circuits would power isolated sedtions
at both ends. As one who has electric knowledge you might remember
the name of these. I intended using them in a streetcar layout to stop and
start the cars at crossings, but had problems with my detection system.
These would not work if DCC tho.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the one i have is a straight speed style, which is not what you are lookig for .. however, at one time i did see a system that had acc / decelerate option ... it used a final stop / reverse detector [as far as i remember a magnetic type, ] with another detector some distance away for the speed change .... duplicated on both ends ... but i don't remember the name ...you needed a power supply [dc] and had to glue magnets to the cars on both ends ...

managed to find some possible solutions ..

http://www.trainelectronics.com/autoreverse/basic/NEW_unit.htm 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/AutoRevCheap.html

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...en=PROD&Product_Code=MNT-RU1-1&Category_Code=

https://www.dallee.com/Combo_610.html

http://www.tophobbytrains.com/ru1-1autoreversingunit.aspx

enjoy ..  ..


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

It's been awhile since I read about it but if I'm not mistaken the Circuitron Ar-2 controller will accomplish what you need through the use of photosensors and it even holds the trains at each stop point for an adjustable period of time to simulate loading and unloading. I can't remember if it slows and accelerates the trains though.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Digitrax do a auto reverse module but I don't know how you'll handle the acc/decel bit.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/autoreversing/ar1/

This is the info for the circuitron /6 matt suggests:

http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/ins/800-5401ins.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the circuitry in the link provided by WVGCA to 'home...'
It seems very simple to set up, uses mostly cheap diodes
for the desired speed reduction and inverse departure acceleration as well.
It also has a set waiting time at each end. The greatest expense would
be the timer and the relay.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

/6 matt said:


> It's been awhile since I read about it but if I'm not mistaken the Circuitron Ar-2 controller will accomplish what you need through the use of photosensors and it even holds the trains at each stop point for an adjustable period of time to simulate loading and unloading. I can't remember if it slows and accelerates the trains though.


Nope, It jumps straight to the power the pack is set to.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I would think if you use the digitrax unit and dcc you should be able to play with the momentum CV's to achieve the desired acc/decelerate speeds.


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and links. I've dove into those links and have done more research. I appreciate it.


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Where are the Bluetooth / App recommendations?
Surely there's an app that gives all this control with less gadgets needed?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe this DC option from Azatrax with Acceleration control:

http://www.azatrax.com/back-and-forth.html

:dunno:


----------

